

EFF : use of social networking sites for investigations (criminal or otherwise) - sandaru1
http://www.eff.org/files/filenode/social_network/20100303__crim_socialnetworking.pdf

======
bonsaitree
If your story post links directly to a PDF, please include a bit of meta-
labeling (e.g. [pdf]) in the title.

Example: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1198116>

